# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: راه اندازی یک وب سرور خانگی

## iSoheil

سلام;
توی انجمن دوری زدم، دیدم اکثر دوستان درمورد لوکال‌هاست (LocalHost) سوال میپرسن، با توجه به جستجویی که تو انجمن زدم راهنمای کاملی برای نصب و راه اندازی کامل یک وب سرور لوکال پیدا نکردم .. تصمیم به نوشتن یک راهنمای کامل گرفتم.

لوکال هاست چیست؟ -چرا لوکال هاست؟
اگه شما برنامه نویس وب بخصوص در حوزه اوپن سورس (Open Source) باشید، حتما میدونید که اجرای کدهای برنامه نویسی شده PHP که یک زبان قدرتمند برنامه سازی وب است نیازمند یک مفسر است تا کدهای نوشته شده توسط شما را تفسیر و نتیجه را معین کند، این مفسر روی سرورهای وب (هاست‌ها) نصب میشود و شما با Upload اطلاعاتتون میتونید نتیجه رو ببینید.
یا ممکنه دوست داشته باشید وب سایت خودتون رو با یه سیستم مدیریت محتوا (CMS) مدیریت کنید، و مایلید برای طراحی قالب و شخصی سازی و یا برای دست گرمی اون رو به صورت Offline رو کامپیوتر خودتون داشته باشید.

چگونه لوکال هاست بسازیم؟ -از کجا دریافت کنیم؟
نصب و راه اندازی سرور مجازی وب کار بسی راحت است ..، نسخه های زیادی برای نصب  این سرور وب مجازی وجود داره که هرکدوم مزایایی برای خودش داره.
Wamp: منحصرا برای وینوز (exe) آپاچی، پی اچ پی و مای اس کیو ال
حجم کم (حدود 20 مگابایت) و استفاده خیلی آسان و پایداری نسبت به بقیه از امتیازات این برنامه است. در صورتی که از Perl استفاده نمیکنید این برنامه انتخاب خوبی میتواند باشد.
Apache2Triad: برای ویندوز با تمامی امکانات Wamp به علاوه کتابخانه های پرل و ...
حجم خیلی زیاد (حدود 100 مگ) - توصیه نمی‌شود!
Xampp: شاید بتوان گفت بهترین سیستم سرور مجازی ساز برای پلتفورم های ویندوز و لینوکس، شما هسته اصلی را دانلود (هسته اصلی= Apache، PHP و MySQL) و در صورت نیاز میتوانید کتابخانه های Perl و ... را برحسب نیاز دریافت کنید. *پیشنهاد اکید برای استفاده.*

lمنظور از Perl چیت؟ -که همش گیر دادم به پرل!
Perl، یک زبان برنامه نویسی وب است، که به دلیل امنیت زیاد مهم تلقی شده و مخاطب زیادی دارد. من دوستدار سیستم مدیریت محتوای Movable Type هستم، که به زبان پرل نوشته شده \س برای نصب آن در لوکال هاست نیاز به نصب کتابخانه (مفسر) های آن دارم.
سیستم مدیریت محتوای موویبل تایپ یکی از امن ترین سیستم های مدیریت وب سایت می‌باشد، تا کنون خبری مبنی بر هک شدن آن به گوش نرسیده و اکثر سایت های خبری بزرگ دنیا از آن استفاده می کنند.

اما نصب لوکال هاست برای لینوکس ... (LAMP)
من از سیستم عامل اوبونتو استفاده میکنم، پس فقط دستور نصب روی Debian رو بهتون میکم.
کافیه به اینترنت وصل بشین و تو ترمینال تایپ کنین:
sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
برای دسترسی ریشه (Root) هم از دستور gksu nautilus استفاده کنین.

در صورت نیاز توضیحات رو تکمیل میکنم.
با تشکر.

----------


## ejhost

باسلام خسته نباشید.
مطلب شما رو خوندم اما یک سوال دارم و اصلا نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم!
فکر کنید من یک پهنای باند و آیپی اختصاصی دارم. و قابلیت نصب لینوکس یا ویندوز فرقی نمی کنه، با لینکوس فقط کار کردم و اصلا بلد نیستم!! یعنی در حدی که برنامه نصب کرده باشد و استفاده معمولا جهت استفاده از اینترنت و در اصل هیچ کاری بلد نیستم باهاش بکنم البته پاش بیوفته زود یاد میگیرم البته باید بدونم چیو باید یاد بگیرم!!!
خوب برگردیم عقب پهنای باند و آیپی هست!
من با wamp و lamp جفتشون کار کردم البته کار کردن نمی خواست چون راحت نصب می شد و قابلیت راه اندازی سایت رو داشت فولدری به نام www که سایتو اونتو راه می انداختیم.
 من چند وقتی با این کار کردم و از هرجایی تست کردیم آیپی خودم رو که می زدم سایت قشنگ می اومد بالا و کلی حال می کردم. و دوستان هم در سایت عضو بودن و کار می کردیم. البته به خاطر اینکه آدرس سایتم آی پی سایتم بودم زیاد حال نمی داد و چند وقت هم درگیر بودم نتونستم بهش برسم.

اما من می خوام دامین بهش متصل کنم اصلا نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم و اصلا چی کار کنم ؟ یا اصلا می خوام Cpanel نصب کنم. خوب باید از کجا شروع کنم و چی کار کنم؟؟؟
البته فکر کنم برای دوستانی که VPS و هاستینگ دارن این کار خیلی پیش پا افتاده باشه و بدونن که از کجا باید شروع کنم و رولینوکس یا ویندوزم (که فکر کنم لینوکس بهتر باشه) چجوری cpanel نصب کنم و هاستینگ خودم رو راه بندازم!
البته من نمی خوام باهاش بترکونم ولی میخوام عین آدم یه برنامه مثل دایرکت ادمین یا سی پنل داشته باشه و اینقدر مذخرف نباشه که یه فولدر www داشته باشم. و در خصوص ساب دامین و ایمیل راحت کار کنه.
خوب باید چی کار کنم، اگه باید کتابی بخونم یا مرجعی رجوع کنم چیه؟؟
ممنون

----------


## n_amiry70@yahoo.com

با سلام. من برنامه ی wamp را نصب کردم. ولی php my admin باز نمیشود و این خطا را میدهد.
HTTP Error 404. The requested resource is not found.

----------


## 2undercover

شما یک تاپیک بزن لازم نیست توی چند تا تاپیک قدیمی پست بدید!

----------

